# Flashing dead CAS module without knowing the ZB number? (Solved)



## SyntaxTerror (Sep 25, 2020)

Car: e91 325i - A537838

I'm trying to flash a CAS module which isn't working. Because it's not working I can't turn on the ignition to query ZB numbers with INPA (key does nothing).

How can I get/find the right ZB number for my CAS?

Thank you!

Edit: I've seen this is possible from this thread, and these are the exact issues I have (software dead on CAS) CAS Module Dead


----------



## SyntaxTerror (Sep 25, 2020)

dragosv6 said:


> does esys sees it when you do a Read ECU? do a print screen from esys if it does.


Thanks! I don't have esys, does esys work with e90's? It looks like it's specifically for F series


----------



## SyntaxTerror (Sep 25, 2020)

Using WinKFP in comfort mode worked in the end. Turns out for a CAS module you need to time the flash request with the wake-up signal, then comfort mode is able to do its thing, no ignition required.


----------



## mercuris (May 28, 2021)

SyntaxTerror said:


> Using WinKFP in comfort mode worked in the end. Turns out for a CAS module you need to time the flash request with the wake-up signal, then comfort mode is able to do its thing, no ignition required.


hi may I know how you did that, i'm in the same boat as you did, inpa can't detect cas module


----------



## SyntaxTerror (Sep 25, 2020)

mercuris said:


> hi may I know how you did that, i'm in the same boat as you did, inpa can't detect cas module


Load up WinKFP, plug into the OBD port and pop the door open a couple of seconds before hitting the comfort mode button. Popping the door open triggers the wake up signal. From there it’ll detect your CAS module version and you can trigger the flash.

it took me a few goes, so don’t give up 

you can follow the guide here to get winKFP running -https://youtu.be/-0zhugj7vU4


----------



## mercuris (May 28, 2021)

SyntaxTerror said:


> Load up WinKFP, plug into the OBD port and pop the door open a couple of seconds before hitting the comfort mode button. Popping the door open triggers the wake up signal. From there it’ll detect your CAS module version and you can trigger the flash.
> 
> it took me a few goes, so don’t give up
> 
> you can follow the guide here to get winKFP running -https://youtu.be/-0zhugj7vU4


no luck, perhaps i will ask my friend help to recover the flash file using xprog or other tools


----------

